# Pkg Error Updating Repositories



## karbhawono (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi, anyone know how to solve this error ? I can't do any pkg install since couple of days ago.


```
# pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: http://pkg0.twn.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz: Service Unavailable
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://pkg0.twn.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz: Service Unavailable
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
```


----------



## karbhawono (Apr 24, 2021)

Somehow, I manage to make it works after adding /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf with the following content:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+[URL]https://pkg.FreeBSD.org/$[/URL]{ABI}/latest"
}
```
Note that I use HTTPS instead of HTTP, perhaps the error was due to a server-side issue.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2021)

```
IMPORTANT: We do NOT guarantee uptime of any particular mirror. We provide SRV fallbacks for redundancy.
```
pkg.freebsd.org


----------

